# Ocean beach club, va beach, 34th st north end ocean view studio 9/18-9/25 $600



## Egret1986 (Aug 4, 2016)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/virginia-beach-resorts/ocean-beach-club/

Hotel Unit w/mini kitchen and balcony with ocean and city views.

Unit will accommodate two (queen bed).

$600

September 18-25, 2016

Email or PM with questions or interest.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Free Things To Do in Virginia Beach*

If you're looking for fun free things to do in Virginia Beach, look no further! There are tons of great activities that can be enjoyed on the beach for FREE. Here are some fun and free things you can do during your visit to Virginia Beach.

http://www.vbbound.com/virginia-beach-va/free-things-to-do


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Ocean Beach Club Studio Available ~ Balcony with beach and city views!*

Great rate for north end stay at the oceanfront!  Walk or bike everywhere for dining, shopping and entertainment!


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Available for $600*

Great on-site amenities at Ocean Beach Club and OceanAire


Ocean Beach Club Resort is the most immersive luxury hotel in Virginia Beach. From the moment you step into the bright, tropical lobby, you’ll enjoy access to a 17th-floor ocean view fitness center, a beachside tiki bar and grill, and multiple indoor and outdoor oceanfront pools.

Oceanaire Resort Hotel is the newest addition to the Virginia Beach Boardwalk. Guests at the modern 18-story hotel receive access to all the amenities at neighboring Ocean Beach Club, along with use of a swank indoor infinity pool and easy access to Ultra Craft Cocktails Lounge, located adjacent to the lobby.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Lots to do in and around Virginia Beach!  or just chill!*

Best amenities at the beach!

http://www.visitvirginiabeach.com/visitors/things-to-do/


----------



## clever_girl (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent you an email!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Thank you.  I have responded to your offer.*



clever_girl said:


> Sent you an email!



This unit is available for seven nights.  You are welcome to use it for any or all of those nights.  However, I am firm on $600/7 night rental.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Low 80's next week!*

Check-in is this Sunday.

Everything is in full swing at the beach except the crowds!


----------



## RLS50 (Sep 15, 2016)

If we weren't going down at the end of the month (the following week), we would have taken this unit.

Just as FYI to anyone reading this, the view from this specific studio (if on south facing side of the building) is in some ways every bit as nice as direct oceanfront in our opinion.  Great view of the ocean, and when all lit up at night, the view looking down Atlantic Ave. is really enjoyable.  

The weather forecast is exceptional in Virginia Beach the next 10 days.  I hope this holds out when we travel the following week.


----------

